# A few burning questions based on generations



## karioprkaj (Jan 27, 2018)

Guys, why are 1965ers and 1966ers considered the Breakfast Club generation. They were in their college years when the Brat Pack era (1983-1986) took place. In fact, they were around 19-20 when Breakfast Club would release. I would more or less describe them as the Fast Times at Ridgemont High gen. A 1965er or 1966er turned 16 in the early 80s, a very late 70s influenced time.

Also, why are 1970ers-1973ers considered the 90210 generation, as they did seem to be a bit old for those stuff. 

The reason for these questions, was because I always thought that 16 was the peak age for youth, and someone born in the early 70s grew up in the late 80s, while someone born in the mid 60s grew up in the late 70s / early 80s.

I used to think that 1967-1969/70 were the main Brat Pack cohort, while 1975-1978/79 were the main 90210 cohort. 1970-1973/4 people could probably be described as the Rainman Generation.

This is what I feel overall, but please do feel free to tell me what you feel, as this could help clear my confusion.


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm not sure what you mean by "Breakfast Club" generation. Are you referring to Gen X'ers?


----------



## Longaotian00 (Mar 13, 2017)

SharksFan99 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "Breakfast Club" generation. Are you referring to Gen X'ers?


It's in reference to the "Breakfast Club" film, released in 1985.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Generational descriptions often don't make much sense.
All baby boomers are described as being the Woodstock generation.
Woodstock occurred in 1969.
Regardless of our age, we must have all been at Woodstock (without our parents), dancing to music in the rain.
Those of us who were in elementary and middle school and even in high school wrote the same "what I did during my summer vacation" essay.
But I do like the idea of generations being named after movies!
I turned 16 in 1972. 
Therefore, The Godfather generation.
Let me make you an offer you can't refuse.
:skeleton:


----------



## karioprkaj (Jan 27, 2018)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> Generational descriptions often don't make much sense.
> All baby boomers are described as being the Woodstock generation.
> Woodstock occurred in 1969.
> Regardless of our age, we must have all been at Woodstock (without our parents), dancing to music in the rain.
> ...


Since you were born in 1956, what part of the 70s do you prefer? Early, mid or late 70s? Also, why did you choose 16? Is that the time when you come of age? Just asking?


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

karioprkaj said:


> Since you were born in 1956, what part of the 70s do you prefer? Early, mid or late 70s? Also, why did you choose 16? Is that the time when you come of age? Just asking?


I chose 16, based on your suggestion in your original post. I prefer the late 1970s. The Vietnam War was over, although I still had nightmares about the horrific images that I saw on the television news as a child in the 1960s. Even now, many years later, when those horrible images are presented as some sort of anniversary on the television news, I will gasp in horror and spontaneously start to cry because I remember what it felt like to see that graphic violence when I was six to twelve years old. 

I was in college in the late 1970s and my world was getting bigger. 

I do not feel that I came of age at 16. I don't even feel that I came of age at 21. I have always been a late bloomer. Quite honestly, I don't know exactly when I came of age. It was too gradual of a process. And I am still a work in progress.


----------

